# Sticky  CSS APR12 passive photos



## RAW

Just a few pictures of the APR12 from CSS 










































































Enjoy:T


----------



## Creative Sound

Thanks Al.

There are people who don't like the look of these so we have available a cover which could be applied after the tuning has been settled. However, once you glue it on I think it would be hard to remove. A small bottle of glue is included and the total additional cost is $6. Please email before ordering.


----------

